# Big G 2011 (Saturday, July 30th)



## craigwend (4 Oct 2010)

http://www.thisishul...il/article.html



BRITAIN'S elite cyclists are set to sprint through the streets of Beverley in an event which is hoped will bring £500,000 to the town.

Thousands of spectators will line the streets next year as the 2011 British Cycling National Circuit Race Championships returns for the fourth consecutive year.

Revealed exclusively to the Mail by the event's media chief, Michael Boyle, it will take the same format as this year's.

The championships will return on Friday, July 29, and will see Britain's top riders speed around the town for 70 minutes.

*This will be followed by the Big G sportive event on Saturday, July 30, with riders choosing from three scenic routes around the Yorkshire Wolds*.

The weekend concludes on the Sunday with top racers taking part in the 98-mile East Yorkshire Classic. Once again the event will be covered by satellite TV channel Eurosport.

Mr Boyle said: "It is phenomenal. "Getting this event four years in a row has never happened before in a town or city.

"It is hoped Olympic gold medallist Ed Clancy will be back to try to retain his title.

"This year there were more than 5,000 spectators lining the streets on the Friday."

The event is organised by the Hull Thursday Road Club. It is one of a whole host of events which is turning Beverley into an all-year festival town - alongside Beverley Folk Festival, Literature Festival and the Early Music Festival.

Mr Boyle, who is also a member of the local renaissance partnership, said: "The cycle race is a huge boost to the area, and is one of many events which is making Beverley an all-year festival town.

"We have the food festival and the festival of Christmas - which this year boasts 100 stalls - more than ever before."

East Riding Council's director of planning and regeneration Alan Menzies said: "It's superb news.

"It's a major event and it's remarkable Beverley will be hosting the event for the fourth consecutive year. It is unheard of.

"It is a major boost, with the town receiving a lot of publicity.

"It is one of many events which takes place throughout the year in the town, giving visitors the opportunity to see the town."



*PS ; Does anyone fancy a night ride (to the pub) this month - weekday though not Wednesday?*


----------



## zacklaws (6 Feb 2011)

Just for an update on this cycling weekend, I heard today on the club ride that the Sportive, "The Big G" on the Saturday may not be happening. I will probably find out and be able to confirm it next Sunday when I see some of the members of the Hull Thursday RC who organises the Big G.


----------



## Shaun (9 Feb 2011)

I'd like to have a go this year as I missed the last two - so let us know if it's on or not?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## HelenD123 (9 Feb 2011)

zacklaws said:


> Just for an update on this cycling weekend, I heard today on the club ride that the Sportive, "The Big G" on the Saturday may not be happening. I will probably find out and be able to confirm it next Sunday when I see some of the members of the Hull Thursday RC who organises the Big G.



Nooo! I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## craigwend (9 Feb 2011)

If not (or hopefully both) did you see this http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/ .... *STOP PRESS - POSSIBLE YORK TO HULL VIA SCUNTHORPE AND THE HUMBER BRIDGE 9TH SEPTEMBER 2011


It's a bit late though - I suppose we could always find another 'sportive' outside east yorkshire (shudders) or just follow the route of last year on the planned date as a CC massive?*


----------



## zacklaws (9 Feb 2011)

I've entered the Lincoln Grand Prix, 98 miles in May, but I also discovered yesterday night that the Clifton CC in York has organised a sportive with 3 distances from Pocklington, the last weekend of April. But I can find no details at present on the Clifton CC website but it is listed on the British Cycling website which advertises all details to be found on the Clifton CC website.

http://www.britishcy...Pedal-Challenge

I've found the entry forms but it must be popular, only one person to date has entered:-

http://demo.sientries.co.uk/event.php?event_id=498


----------



## Soltydog (9 Feb 2011)

Rule me out this year. I've just booked a week away from 30th July


----------



## zacklaws (13 Feb 2011)

Just to squash all rumours that were going round, "The Big G" will be held as usual but organised by someone else instead of Paul Kilvington.


----------



## Sambu (13 Feb 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## craigwend (13 Feb 2011)

Shaun no excuses this year then ...


----------



## Shaun (15 Feb 2011)

craigwend said:


> Shaun no excuses this year then ...




Okay, okay ... better get some miles in then <cripes!!!!!>


----------



## zacklaws (15 Feb 2011)

Admin said:


> Okay, okay ... better get some miles in then <cripes!!!!!>



And don't forget some hills too!

Plus if anyone fancies a ride, who has not done it before or has, round last years course to see what they are letting themselves in for let me know. I've promised my self never to do it again until the actual day as I hate the route that much, with doing it that many times, but if anyone fancies it let me know and we'll have a steady ride round. I live only about 400 yds from the start line and room up my drive for another car or two if you don't live local. I'm free Weds and Thurs this week, and next Weds, Thurs, Fri, Sat and Sunday, hopefully unless I do a club run if its longer than the "Big G"


Anyway I'm doing a fifty plus miler today, to go and have a look at that hill at Acklam, I've heard its worse than Nunburnholme and all the others on "the Big G", plus its the worst in the area..


----------



## craigwend (18 Feb 2011)

*latest news


*Dear Riders<BR clear=all>
I am pleased to announce that the BIg G 2011 will definitely be running this year on the above date as part of a weekend of cycling in the historic town of Beverley



Although I am unable to undertake the role of event organiser this year due to other personal commitments at home, I will still be involved in the event and will be helping new organiser John Ullyatt ensure that it the same quality event that riders have enjoyed for the last 3 years.



Over the coming weeks John will take over the administrative duties but for the time being I am dealing with any queries. The website will be updated very shortly and I would anticipate that entries will open sometime in March via an electronic on line entry system



I am sure that the event will sell out quickly so I will ensure that all last years entrants are advised by email before the entries open



Looking forward to seeing you all again


Kind Regards

Paul

Paul Kilvington
Big G Cyclosportive 2010
Event Organiser

http://www.eastyorkshireclassic.co.uk/cyclosportive/index.aspx
http://www.hullthursdayrc.co.uk/<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">


----------



## Sambu (18 Feb 2011)

is there any hope of a email notification for people wanting to enter for the first time?


----------



## Sambu (19 Mar 2011)

any mor news on sign up?


----------



## Shaun (19 Mar 2011)

I'm still waiting for the email - need two places as I'll be able to make it this year, and so will Trev.

Might not make it round the course mind you, but I'll turn up and have a go ...


----------



## craigwend (13 Apr 2011)

In case you missed it ...

See linky ...

https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Shaun (14 Apr 2011)

Me and Trev are in - booked on the 100k (gawd 'elp me!!) 

Who else is going?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (14 Apr 2011)

Admin said:


> Me and Trev are in - booked on the 100k (gawd 'elp me!!)
> 
> Who else is going?



You should come on the 110k spring into the dales on sunday quite a lot off here going.

The thread is here -> Spring into the dales 2011


----------



## Sambu (14 Apr 2011)

me and dad are in for the 160k!easy! right?


----------



## craigwend (14 Apr 2011)

Sambu said:


> me and dad are in for the 160k!easy! right?




I did the 160 last year, it is testing but fun, being with somebody else will help for the company.

Don't worry about Nunburnholme ... its Hanging Grimston thats the killer, it's grim and hanging's an option  

Lots of hills in quick sucession in the midlle that nearly caught me a few times, just turned a corner & there's another one...


----------



## Shaun (15 Apr 2011)

Oh **** ... hills ... I don't _do_ hills very well.


----------



## craigwend (15 Apr 2011)

Hills; _'are well easy'
_

here's a link to an older gentleman and friends climbing Nunburnholme


http://www.cherrystu...oto5619169.html


though to be fair when he started at the bottom he was only 17! 




Is Arch attending this year or still climbingNunburnholme?

http://www.cherrystudioevents.co.uk/photo5619031.html


----------



## Shaun (16 Apr 2011)

I'm not sure ... Arch? You joining us this year?


----------



## Sambu (16 Apr 2011)

craigwend said:


> I did the 160 last year, it is testing but fun, being with somebody else will help for the company.
> 
> Don't worry about Nunburnholme ... its Hanging Grimston thats the killer, it's grim and hanging's an option
> 
> Lots of hills in quick sucession in the midlle that nearly caught me a few times, just turned a corner & there's another one...



Ive had myself a couple of hanging grimstons before so i know what to expect, might be different with so many miles in my legs but.....

Which are the other big hills? or it it the quantity that gets you?


----------



## HelenD123 (16 Apr 2011)

Just entered for the 100k. Tempted by the 160k but I think it would do me good to try for a fast time rather than distance. It'll be a nice incentive for Admin. He wouldn't want to be beaten by a girl .


----------



## Arch (16 Apr 2011)

Admin said:


> I'm not sure ... Arch? You joining us this year?



Yes! Been keeping half a mind on it, but wasn't sure registration was open. Will do it now. 100k I think. I'd like to say I'll keep Helen company, but I suspect you'll leave me behind...


----------



## HelenD123 (16 Apr 2011)

Arch said:


> Yes! Been keeping half a mind on it, but wasn't sure registration was open. Will do it now. 100k I think. I'd like to say I'll keep Helen company, but I suspect you'll leave me behind...



Yay! We've both done a lot of cycling since last time so it will be interesting to see how we get on. I know I said I was going for a time, but it was the company that made it fun last time so hopefully you, me, Admin and Trev can stay together.

If your trike will fit in the back of my car I'll give you a lift.


----------



## Arch (16 Apr 2011)

I'm in. 100k. Just need to actually go some decent cycling now.

Mind you, I'm down for a night ride to Tan Hill at the start of July, that might get me moving a bit.


----------



## Sambu (16 Apr 2011)

Just been informed by my father that were doing the rydale rumble the week after and the york 100 week after that!


----------



## Shaun (16 Apr 2011)

Sambu said:


> Just been informed by my father that were doing the rydale rumble the week after and the york 100 week after that!



You'd better get eating some of ColinJ's extreme porridge then.


----------



## Shaun (16 Apr 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> Just entered for the 100k. Tempted by the 160k but I think it would do me good to try for a fast time rather than distance. It'll be a nice incentive for Admin. He wouldn't want to be beaten by a girl .



By the time I get to the top of that bloody hill I won't care ...  

It'll be good to catch up with everyone ... you've been on quite an adventure since we last saw you ... bet you're fit as a fiddle now after all those miles?

I've got a massive load of work to do to get fit, but I'm going to give it my best shot and see if I can't get rid of a good chunk of my newly acquired lumps and bumps before the end of July.

Just don't anyone wave a biscuit near me on the day or I'll have your bloody hand off ...


----------



## velocidad (17 Apr 2011)

i'm in! sticking with the 100k as other years. no soltydog this year to help me eat the food station  i have encouraged my friend stewart to have a go this year. 

cheers,

velocidad.


----------



## Shaun (17 Apr 2011)

Wahey ... a good few of the East Yorks crew coming then!!! 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## craigwend (24 Apr 2011)

Practiced 'hills' today on the Newbald circuit *, went up 'Trundlegate' slightly lungbusting for the first bit, then riding back down to Walkington is a pleasure, then back to Westwood, then I rode the extra 8 miles home.

Mrs craigwend & her friend also did the circuit before me, as they are doing the 100k as well  


* http://www.gmap-pedo....com/?r=4301086


Ride slighlty spoilt by loosing my computer on the drive there, slightly embarrassed finding it at home on a shelf whe I got back


----------



## Shaun (25 Apr 2011)

I think I might need to have a go at this monster hill before the ride ... just so I know what I'm letting myself in for!!  

Whereabouts is it?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (6 May 2011)

Diet and training started ... I've nearly done a whole week of going without chocs, sweets or ice cream (the East Yorks Posse will know about what a big deal that is for me and my sweet tooth!!!  ).

How did it work last year - did everyone set off at roughly the same time?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## craigwend (6 May 2011)

Admin said:


> Diet and training started ... I've nearly done a whole week of going without chocs, sweets or ice cream (the East Yorks Posse will know about what a big deal that is for me and my sweet tooth!!!  ).
> 
> How did it work last year - did everyone set off at roughly the same time?
> 
> ...











I'm sure this year will be a very uncritical-mass-pootle

MrsCraigwend & friend ( a few others from the village) are doing the 100k, their first year too.
I'm just aiming to enjoy the company, ride & scenery after my 'attempt' at the 160 last year.

Normally we all set off roughly the same time.


----------



## Shaun (7 May 2011)

craigwend said:


> I'm sure this year will be a very uncritical-mass-pootle
> 
> MrsCraigwend & friend ( a few others from the village) are doing the 100k, their first year too.
> I'm just aiming to enjoy the company, ride & scenery after my 'attempt' at the 160 last year.
> ...




I recognise that fine looking fellow ...  

A "all start off together pootle" sounds good to me.


----------



## craigwend (2 Jul 2011)

T-28 days!


----------



## Arch (3 Jul 2011)

Hey all. I think I'm going to pull out. I'm just not as fit as I was last year, I didn't finish the Tan Hill YACF ride yesterday, and bailed before the hilly bit started - just the little climb before Scotch Corner was enough to tell me that was the right choice.  My pace is right down to 'pootle', and that's no fun on a sportive with all the sporty types whizzing by, and no conversation.

Add in a social invitation that's come up, and my first thought was "oh good, a way out..."


Never mind, there'll be more cake left at the controls for you all. 

Any one got any idea if I can get a refund? It's not my prime concern, but I suppose I should email them to pull out, in case anyone is waiting for a place.


----------



## craigwend (3 Jul 2011)

I don't think you can get a refund; though I think you can transfer your 'place' (did admin do this last year?) & possibly get _compmensation_ from the person who tkaes your place??

I wouldn't worry about pootling etc, I think this year will be apootle for me after last years 'go at it'.

I'm planning on a more leisurely pace, as a good few from _'our village'_ are going, including mrs-craigwend & friend on the very first sportive / oganised ride of any type, both doing this on flat bar hybrids - with 38c tyres 

Mention it on the 'sportive thread' as well if you are trying to 'offload it', I think there was a thread a few months ago if you search?


----------



## Shaun (5 Jul 2011)

A pootle will suit me just fine ... phew!!!!

Despite managing to lose some weight, I'm still not as fit as I was a couple of years ago - so whilst I'm willing to get stuck in, I think it'll be a personal triumph just to be able to finish.

Arch - I may have a taker for your place - I've just sent him a txt and will let you know if he's interested.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (5 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> Arch - I may have a taker for your place - I've just sent him a txt and will let you know if he's interested.



Unfortunately he's not up for it. Sorry.

If I hear of anyone who wants one I'll PM you.


----------



## Arch (7 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> Unfortunately he's not up for it. Sorry.
> 
> If I hear of anyone who wants one I'll PM you.



Cheers. I haven't got round to doing anything about it - I'll get onto it next week when I'm back home. Not that I'm online any the less over here on holiday!


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Jul 2011)

Oh no Arch . Just checking in to see what everyone's plans are and whether you need a lift but I guess not now.

I'm still up for it. I think I'm going to going to look really daft and ride my Airnimal. 

Is anyone going to the road racing on Friday night?


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2011)

Me and Trev are in - 100km one for us - but won't be up on the Friday, just coming for the Big G.


----------



## craigwend (14 Jul 2011)

HelenD123 said:


> Oh no Arch . Just checking in to see what everyone's plans are and whether you need a lift but I guess not now.
> 
> I'm still up for it. I think I'm going to going to look really daft and ride my Airnimal.
> 
> Is anyone going to the road racing on Friday night?




Hoping to be there on Friday night with Mrs Craigwend after dropping 'the children' off at friends for a sleepover - so we can get a 'good night sleep' the night before...


----------



## Shaun (26 Jul 2011)

Got the final prep email and will be doing extra miles this week to help me up them there hills ... 

What time are you ladies and gents hoping to get set off?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HelenD123 (26 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> Got the final prep email and will be doing extra miles this week to help me up them there hills ...
> 
> What time are you ladies and gents hoping to get set off?
> 
> ...





Don't do too many miles this week. I won't be able to keep up! My cycling has been confined to a few 10 mile commutes a week for the last couple of months  .

Would 8.30am suit everyone? Not to early but not too late either.


----------



## teletext45 (28 Jul 2011)

I'm marshalling on friday night, come see me i'm at the sow hill crossing point!

Big warning!! The council has been kind enough to 'resurface' the road so hence there is loose chippings everywhere, very slippery and bound for punchers. !!!!

i'm checking in around 9 am not looking forward to it the way i feel today 

andy


----------



## Shaun (28 Jul 2011)

Well I'm doing the 100km ride and 08:30 is fine for me, although I'm flexible if a slightly later time is better for others.

I'm hoping to cycle to and from Beverley to add to the day's total mileage to see what I can get it up to, so it would be an idea to have a start time in mind - you know, extra ZZZzzzzzzz's for my aging bones and legs.  

Are we going to ride as a group and say "Sod the times", or are a few of you fitter ones going to have a go at beating last year's times?


----------



## Tintin (28 Jul 2011)

I think a few of us are due to meet up a the Minster for 8.30am.


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> Well I'm doing the 100km ride and 08:30 is fine for me, although I'm flexible if a slightly later time is better for others.
> 
> I'm hoping to cycle to and from Beverley to add to the day's total mileage to see what I can get it up to, so it would be an idea to have a start time in mind - you know, extra ZZZzzzzzzz's for my aging bones and legs.
> 
> Are we going to ride as a group and say "Sod the times", or are a few of you fitter ones going to have a go at beating last year's times?



I was going to go for as fast a time as I could manage but think I fall into the "Sod the time" group now! I haven't done anywhere near 100k for 3 months now so just want to get round.

Admin - if you're riding up from Hull would a slightly later start suit you? Bear in mind we'll need time to register, attach numbers, generally faff around... 

EDIT: must go home and look out my Cycle Chat jersey. Who knows where it's gone since I packed up before my trip last year.


----------



## Shaun (28 Jul 2011)

8:30 at the minster sounds good Stu - bimble up to the start (where we can join up with those arriving in cars), get organised, and then we can sort casual pace/timed-run groups from there depending on what everyone feels like on the day, and set off when we're ready. 

Sound okay?


----------



## Arch (28 Jul 2011)

I'm sorry not to be with you all, but I'm really not very fit, and I think I'd really struggle. I've been rather distracted from cycling this year, in the nicest possible way. Plus, a prior engagement has come up, posterially, if you you see what I mean....

I'll keep my fingers crossed for ideal weather for you - warm but not too warm, sunny but not too hot, dry but not scorching, and a wind that veers (Or backs, depending which way round you are riding...) with the route.


----------



## craigwend (28 Jul 2011)

We are aiming to set off around 8:30 - though this is '_the best laid schemes of mrs & craigwend', so we could be setting off at any time. 


I think the earliest set off is 8:30 anyway.


Hope to see everyone at the start or there-abouts



I think we are in the_ "Sod the time & enjoy the ride group"


----------



## Tintin (29 Jul 2011)

Sounds ok


----------



## HelenD123 (29 Jul 2011)

I'll meet you all at the start rather than the Minster. Don't want to add any unnecessary extra mileage!


----------



## velocidad (29 Jul 2011)

me and a friend of mine stewart will hopefully see ya all there. latest plan is to get to the event by 8.30 and be riding by 9.

we've no plan to go for a quick time either.

cheers,

velocidad.


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2011)

velocidad said:


> we've no plan to go for a quick time either.



Marvellous!!!

A jolly good _group bimble_ round the wolds ... should be fun. 

*Met Office says:* Predominantly cloudy but dry conditions will prevail. Some sunny intervals may develop, along with perhaps a few light showers, with any showers most likely in the morning. Maximum temperature 21 °C.

Porridge, shower/shave, saunter up to Beverley, die on the hills, struggle home, collapse.

BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## craigwend (30 Jul 2011)

See you all soon ......


----------



## Shaun (30 Jul 2011)




----------



## Soltydog (30 Jul 2011)

Good luck everyone. Wish I could make it, but got a 4 hour drive instead


----------



## Sambu (30 Jul 2011)

right well its done and the first ride above 50 miles since april. was not a pleasant experience. i saw 3 cc riders, one in the carpark at hlf 8ish and two, a lady and a man on a roubaix and a white folder at the last feed stp. was it you?


----------



## velocidad (30 Jul 2011)

great day i thought, found it much easier than previous years; might push for the 160k next year. 

a few pics.... 

helen and shaun having a 'bollocks to this' type rest stop 







my mate stewart on left, shaun and helen






nice one of helen






and one of me at the end


----------



## teletext45 (30 Jul 2011)

100k 5 hours 15 mins was quite happy with myself tbh  

andy


----------



## HelenD123 (30 Jul 2011)

I could tell I hadn't done any training... Thanks Shaun for the excellent company and sharing the pain. Twas a great day out and worth dragging myself out of bed for. Now trying to stay awake long enough to eat an Indian takeaway. I think an early night is in order.


----------



## craigwend (30 Jul 2011)

Sambu said:


> right well its done and the first ride above 50 miles since april. was not a pleasant experience. i saw 3 cc riders, one in the carpark at hlf 8ish and two, a lady and a man on a roubaix and a white folder at the last feed stp. was it you?




I'll have been the one in the car park at 8:30 ish, 

set off soon after, a time of a tad over 6hours over the -_''107.826048'K ride_ (256 0ut of 290 - results are downloadable as a excel file) 


Just having a M&S meal for two with mrs craigwend & recovering slowly  , pity as looked a nice nigt for a ride  

Goodnight all


----------



## teletext45 (30 Jul 2011)

where are the results?


----------



## craigwend (30 Jul 2011)

teletext45 said:


> where are the results?





http://www.sportstim...G%20100k%202011 


photos will be here by sunday night...


----------



## teletext45 (31 Jul 2011)

Cheers craig. well i came 230th so not to bad 5 hours 15. My photo is horiffic though 

this is what pain looks like 
http://cherrystudio....to11703506.html

andy


----------



## Shaun (31 Jul 2011)

Well done everyone. A _very_ hilly ride, and much harder for me than I'd bargained for - my knees, my knees ... lol !!  

A big thanks to my wingman Helen for the good company, for helping me round, and for agreeing _not_ to turn on the bike computers or worry about time (have you seen our timings Helen ...  ).

Oh, and "monster" was the perfect description for Numbernholme - despite having to stop to screw my loose cleat back in (_couldn't push properly because of the foot wobble_) I did manage to do the whole climb on the bike. I was dying at the top mind you, and if it hadn't been for my rib cage I reckon my heart would have been 10 foot in front of me on the road.

I may - once I've had six months to forget about it - think about doing it again next year, but I'll need to be a few stone lighter and do a bit more training.

Thanks for the pics Andy (Velocidad) - I never got around to taking any.

I spoke to Trev last night too and he missed the Silver time by just a few minutes (same as last year) but he really enjoyed it and is up for it next year too. Glutton for punishment ...  

I feel surprisingly fresh today and don't ache half as much as I'd expected too. Anyone up for a ride?  

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## craigwend (31 Jul 2011)

Has anyone found the picture of the 'Lesser Spotted Cimbing Admin' _yet?

I can see Helen D and Velocidad (Andrew) & a few others in the pictures




I'm here looking a bit serious...


and sneeking up here to overtake ... before hyper-ventilating_


----------



## Shaun (31 Jul 2011)

teletext45 said:


> Cheers craig. well i came 230th so not to bad 5 hours 15. My photo is horiffic though
> 
> this is what pain looks like
> http://cherrystudio....to11703506.html
> ...




GO ON ANDY!!!  

I've just checked and I came up the hill a few mins. after Helen so don't think my pic has been uploaded yet, but there's a lot of pain on people's faces in that portfolio ...


----------



## craigwend (31 Jul 2011)

teletext45 said:


> Cheers craig. well i came 230th so not to bad 5 hours 15. My photo is horiffic though
> 
> this is what pain looks like
> http://cherrystudio....to11703506.html
> ...



To be fair, *you had been run off the road* *by that bl***y tractor* earlier, which would have clipped us if we had not been on the_ only bit_ of the road (flat bit up up to thixendale) which had a passing place, well more like _avoiding place_, so *chapeau to you.


a better photo of me ...
*


----------



## HelenD123 (31 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> Well done everyone. A _very_ hilly ride, and much harder for me than I'd bargained for - my knees, my knees ... lol !!
> 
> A big thanks to my wingman Helen for the good company, for helping me round, and for agreeing _not_ to turn on the bike computers or worry about time (*have you seen our timings Helen ... * ).



Were we last?  Everyone else should learn to have a nap on the side of the road *.

*Yesterday's exertions have wiped me out. I've been snoozing on and off all day .


----------



## Shaun (3 Aug 2011)

At the top of Num*burn*holme:
http://cherrystudio.photium.com/photo11784840.html#photo  

... and a little less composed:
http://cherrystudio.photium.com/photo11784842.html#photo


----------

